# Are the thread starters not meant for feedback?



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I cannot add a reply or comment,not permitted... just wondering.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you referring to one of the 'sticky' threads? If so, check to see if there is a lock in the left-hand column.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Please specify where you were attempting to post (link to thread) and we can investigate.

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/home-p...13-should-you-your-spouse-try-counseling.html


When I click on "Add Replies"...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

That section is for news / content articles which can only be posted by / responded to by the Admin/Mod staff. 

- JB


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Then why have the button "Add Replies"? 

Oh well...


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I can understand why @Emerging Buddhist attempted to reply. The low word count on the "content" implies that posters should add their comments to beef it up.

Perhaps the articles could be fleshed out a bit more? It feels like they're getting shorter and shorter. Or, if kept short intentionally , opened up for community discussion.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

What I will do if I want to add to such is to link it in my thread title and open input that way, I think feedback and supporting experiences are valuable in these "splash" content introductions that people see when first coming to this site.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

That is a good idea. 
And we are open to that suggestion. 

Richard.


----------

